# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Osteomyelitis

## meijering

Goede morgen,

Ik heb te kampen met een chronische botontsteking (osteomeylitis). Ik ben doorverwezen naar het UMC in Groningen omdat het orthopedisch team van het ziekenhuis waar ik tot nu toe onder behandeling was niet de expertice in huis heeft om deze aandoening (goed) te behandelen. Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die hun ervaringen met mij willen delen. Adviezen voor een zo goed mogelijk functioneren op de werkvloer zijn van harte welkom. Mijn beperkingen komen voort uit pijnklachten en bewegingsbeperkingen in mijn knie en heup gewrichten.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meijering ... hopelijk krijg je goede reacties!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo meijering,

Ik kon helaas geen informatie vinden mbt werk en osteomyelitis  :Frown: 
Misschien kan je wel iets met de volgende informatie?:

*Chronische ziekten en aandoeningen*
*Inleiding*
Er komen in Nederland steeds meer mensen met een chronische ziekte of aandoening, zoals astma, diabetes, reuma, epilepsie. En steeds vaker nemen zij zoveel mogelijk gewoon deel aan het maatschappelijk verkeer, inclusief werk. Zo nodig gebeurt dat met specifieke aanpassingen van de werkplek, de werktijden en/of de inhoud van het werk. Als dergelijke aanpassingen nodig zijn is het goed om in ieder geval de arbodienst en de bedrijfsarts hierbij te betrekken. De bedrijfsarts kan helpen om aan uw leidinggevende uit te leggen wat er aan de hand is en waarom aanpassingen nodig zijn. 
*Kosten en voorzieningen*
De overheid wil dat chronisch zieken zoveel mogelijk normaal kunnen werken en ondersteunt dat bijvoorbeeld door werkgevers financieel tegemoet te komen bij de bekostiging van aanpassingen in de werkplek. Voor meer informatie bezoekt u de website van het Ministerie van SZW.
Als u chronisch ziek bent en op dit moment geen werkgever hebt, maar wel wilt werken, kunt u een beroep doen op het UWV voor ondersteuning.
*Eigen onkosten*
Ook uw eigen onkosten kunnen aanzienlijk zijn. De overheid heeft verschillende compensatieregelingen voor vergoeding als de kosten te hoog oplopen. In grote lijnen gaat het om zorg, uitkeringen en andere voorzieningen. Denk aan levensonderhoud (huisvesting), ziektekosten (dieet), kosten om in de maatschappij te kunnen functioneren (hulpmiddelen en vervoer), kosten van persoonlijke hulp. Het doel is zowel zelfredzaamheid als maatschappelijke participatie.
Doordat er allerlei regelingen zijn, is het vaak lastig om te weten voor welke regeling u wellicht in aanmerking komt. Hieronder vindt u een aantal suggesties. 
* www.rechtopwmo.nl
Sinds januari 2007 is de Wet op Maatschappelijke Ondersteuning (WMO) ingevoerd. Op de website http://rechtopwmo.nl vindt u informatie welke ondersteuning op grond van de WMO wordt geregeld.
* www.regelhulp.nl
Voor gehandicapten, zieken en ouderen is de website www.regelhulp.nl een goed vertrekpunt in het aanbod van zorg en sociale zekerheid. Regelhulp is een soort routeplanner (webloket) die helpt bij het vinden van de juiste voorzieningen en organisaties. Regelhulp geeft van elke voorziening een korte beschrijving, helpt globaal te toetsen of u aan de voorwaarden voldoet en verwijst naar organisaties die u verder kunnen helpen. Dit is een initiatief van het ministerie van Volksgezondheid, Welzijn en Sport (VWS); het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid (SZW); het Uitvoeringsinstituut Werknemersverzekeringen (UWV); het Centrum voor Werk en Inkomen (CWI); het Centrum Indicatiestelling Zorg (CIZ).
* www.vraagwelder.nl
Op het terrein van uitkeringen, verzekeringen en maatschappelijke participatie kan ook kenniscentrum Welder, voorheen het Breed Platform Verzekeringen en Werk (BPV&W), veel voor u betekenen. Welder is een landelijk, onafhankelijk kenniscentrum dat zich bezighoudt met werk, uitkeringen en verzekeringen in relatie tot gezondheid en handicap. Welder maakt daarbij intensief gebruik van de signaleringen uit de individuele dienstverlening en van individuele ervaringen. Met individuele vragen kunt u onder andere terecht via www.vraagwelder.nl en via een telefoonlijn. Welder is oorspronkelijk ontstaan vanuit organisaties van patiënten en gehandicapten. Deze leveren nog steeds een belangrijke bijdrage om de dienstverlening door dit kenniscentrum mogelijk te maken.
*Praktische informatie*
Veel praktische informatie en tips zijn ook te vinden op de website www.leefwijzer.nl.
Deze website is speciaal bedoeld voor mensen met een chronische aandoening of een handicap. Op de website werken veel organisaties van chronisch zieken en gehandicapten samen.
Ook patiëntenorganisaties kunnen vaak informatie geven over mogelijkheden rond werk en vergoeding van kosten.
_(Bron: gezondiza.nl)_

Hopelijk vind je een goede oplossing zodat je kan blijven werken!
Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Je zou Celadrin kunnen proberen. 
Dit valt onder de voedingssupplementen en werkt als een pijnstiller, ontstekingsremmer en het smeert de gewrichten. Misschien dat je je hierdoor wat beter gaat voelen.
Sterkte!

----------

